# Swagelok needle Valves



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

I was wondering if I could use Swagelok needle valves to adjust the Bubble count with Pressurized CO2? Here is a link to the one I am looking at. Swagelok

Thanks

MAHA


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I have six of these running my CO2 without fail for several years.

Swagelok

with the viton seals and I paid extra to get the vernier handles

B-SS4-VI Brass, "S" Series Metering Valve with Viton Seals
Vernier handle NY-5K-S
B-4-HC-A-401 Brass, 1/4" Tube Adapter x 1/4" Hose Barb


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

As Sean said the SS series is normally the one used. Even the basic brass model runs about $45-$50 last time I checked.


----------

